# Questions about bow hunting turkey



## Joeycamaro (Nov 28, 2011)

I am using a Hoyt Reflex bow, carbon fiber arrows. I am wondering if I could use my NAP Hellraiser broadheads (100gr) that I use for deer hunting. I would be aiming for the heart.

I have never bow hunted turkey, money's a little tight these days and new broadheads and arrows are out of the question, I'm really just wondering of my current combination would be effective. If not, I'll just use my 12ga. Thanks for the advice (tips and tricks would be appreciated also)


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

You'll be fine - just be patient and get em close.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

You can kill them with that setup, but here are a couple tips to up your odds....

- Study the pics in the sticky topic. Know where the kill zone is from all angles and which are the best angles for a kill. 

- Practice, practice, and practice some more on a life size turkey target. Draw one on some cardboard if you need to, but do not just practice on circle targets. You need to be able to visualize the kill zone and hit it every time...their vitals are SMALL. 

- When your shot op finally comes about, take your time, do not rush your shot. Many times guys think the bird is going to leave right away and they try to shoot too quickly.....take your time and pick a spot. If he starts to leave do not take a shot just to shoot....that's how you wound birds. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Joeycamaro (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info. My biggest concern would be injuring the bird and losing it. I watched alot of bids featuring birds shot with a bow, and they don't go down right away. Worst case scenario, if I do make a bad shot, what would be the best course of action to make sure I don't lose the bird?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

If you take out the wing bone your in good shape also.. I shot one last year at 15 yards that looked perfect but never got vitals so take your time.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Taking out the hips is the best thing you can do to anchor a bird. If he does get away do not rush right after him like shotgunners do. You want him to feel like he escaped so he goes the shortest distance possible before hunkering down. Give him time to die just like you would on a wounded deer. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GregWhitetail (Jun 6, 2011)

The best thing I can say (coming from someone who has made this mistake)
Act right after the shot to get to the bird and finish him off. Don't start the celebration right after the shot because I have thought I dropped the hammer right where I should and watched the bird run off after a few seconds! Just some advice from someone who has had the heartbreak! Good luck!


----------



## bigchedder8726 (Mar 24, 2013)

One thing i would recommend if your using decoys set your decoy facing the blind so when he comes in he will go to face the decoy giving you a chance to draw your bow. Dont be afraid to set your decoy close to your blind i set mine at about 15 yards.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

GregWhitetail said:


> Act right after the shot to get to the bird and finish him off.


Make another shot....sure. Chase him down.....bad idea. You'll rarely win a foot race against a Turk. The more adrenaline he gets the farther he's going to go. Best to sit tight and keep your eye on him, then give him time if needed. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

ive shot 2 turkeys with my bow that didnt drop dead...one took off running but i knew it was a good shot so i waited awhile and followed the blood trail right to the dead bird...the second, i shot on a wood line in a wide open corn field and he took flight...at about half way through the field flying at about 40 yards up, he dropped dead as a rock! one of the coolest things ive ever witnessed! so just remember, unless its a head shot, your bird will probably take off after the shot so just be patient and let them bleed out like a deer...heck, there was even a blood trail from the flying bird! you could use the old trailing string that hooks up to your arrow, ive seen that on a few different tv shows


----------



## Grey Ghost (Jun 25, 2002)

We've taken a lot of birds with bows over the years. Take the time to really study where a turkey's vitals are. When you take apart a bird after a kill you'll notice the breasts take up a good part of the front of the bird. From the side, it may feel like you are aiming too far back but that's where the vitals lay. 

I've seen well hit turkeys go 10yds and keel over dead and ones hit virtually the same travel great distances and have to be finished off hours later. I could show you video after video of similar hits with very different results. The biggest thing I would say is, don't give up looking for a bird. They can cover a lot of ground even well hit. Here's two video links for you to check out. The crossbow turkey flew 175yds (laser ranged because we couldn't believe it) and died. My bow kill went about 15yds. The broadheads used were 2" cut and identical. The hits were almost identical as well. Both went through the vitals angling back with a long wound channel. 

Crossbow- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJ-PAgyOI0s
Bow- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg95OeZpRAo


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

The one I shot in the fall I took out his hips and he went 15 yards! Bled out real quick.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigchedder8726 (Mar 24, 2013)

The bird i shot last fall i hit at the base of the neck and the arrow ran almost the entire length of the body the bird dropped and only flopped a couple times and that was it


----------



## Joeycamaro (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info, the vids were informative. Most of my hunting education has come from youtube. I'm planning on using a fixed, 3 blade 100gr broadhead. Will there be a substantial amount of damage to the meat? I ask because I have use for the whole bird, I won't be just breasting it out. That's the other reason I think I want to use my bow, I fear I might be picking pellets out of the meat if I shoot too far back.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Joeycamaro said:


> Thanks for the info, the vids were informative. Most of my hunting education has come from youtube. I'm planning on using a fixed, 3 blade 100gr broadhead. Will there be a substantial amount of damage to the meat? I ask because I have use for the whole bird, I won't be just breasting it out. That's the other reason I think I want to use my bow, I fear I might be picking pellets out of the meat if I shoot too far back.


Why would you be picking pellets out of the body?




Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------

